# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  upland photos

## upnorth uplander

this guy lives around the house

these also live around the house

----------


## Bulltahr

I amssume they are brown quail?
Heres a few from Argentina from the last few years............
Santa Fe doves........


Perdiz 


Pointing in the volcanic ash......

----------


## upnorth uplander

yep, australian brown quail, I also have cali quail that live around my house too

----------


## Bulltahr

> yep, australian brown quail, I also have cali quail that live around my house too


  Tell us a bit about the browns, do they get big coveys? same habitat as the calis? Do you know if you can raise them? Do the hold or fly better than Calis? I wonder if they would survive down, here. Calis do fine apart from the predators. Might be  a bit too cold for the aussie ones??

----------


## upnorth uplander

the biggest coveys i find are about 10 bird max, i do most of my hunting in sand dunes but do also find them in the forest, bush edges and gorse. Not sure how far sth they are but i do know they populate the lower nth island and fuck yea they hold for pointing dogs, my dog has held point on them for up to 30 mins and 1-2 mtrs in front of him, i could see them sitting in the marrom grass in front of him. If you look in the pen in my pics you will see a bird that was using for breeding

----------


## distant stalker

Nice to see a few upland pics, I wish our pheasant season was longer that 2 days here. Enough quail to keep us busy though, will have to get more pics next seaon

----------


## Shootm

Heres a few.

----------


## landlock

Makes me miss the shit out of game bird season

Heres a few chukar pics

The country

----------


## redbang

Awesome pics guys, well done.

Tikka would like to get amongst that lot eh Hori !!

----------


## Pointer

Man that Chukar country is awesome, wish we had both Chukar and that country up here

That bottom pic is impressive Shootm  :Cool:

----------


## Breda

Excellent photo's guys!! Landlock, who's is the yellow lab in your avitar? Your pics bring back some fond memories of the chuks......

----------


## Shootm

> =Pointer;1031That bottom pic is impressive Shootm


Yeah the Beaters Shoot at Rathmoy last year. 50 Cock birds there.

----------


## landlock

> Excellent photo's guys!! Landlock, who's is the yellow lab in your avitar? Your pics bring back some fond memories of the chuks......


Thats my dog, Abbys pup, he will be all go for this game bird season, was looking very promising on quail at the end of last season

----------


## upnorth uplander

will have to put chukar on the list of things do to, *SHOOTM* no hens alowed on the beaters shoot ?

----------


## no i deer

I never fired a shot at upland game last season, must try and make time this coming season.

----------


## Shootm

> will have to put chukar on the list of things do to, *SHOOTM* no hens alowed on the beaters shoot ?


Yes hens and cocks driven shooting on the Saturday. Walk up shoot on the Sunday cocks only, photo was from the Sunday.

----------


## Splash

Because i live in a Regional park we get loads of these little guys round home

----------


## upnorth uplander

what park are you in Splash

----------


## Splash

> what park are you in Splash


I'm a ranger out at Shakespear

----------


## Dundee

You fullas will be the ones too ask.Do you need a permit too rear pheasants and release them?

----------


## Dundee

Only one I've ever seen in our area is this on way too town.It was on the road and took off just as i snapped her.

----------


## Breda

Yes you need a rear and release permit which you get from DoC

----------


## Dundee

> Yes you need a rear and release permit which you get from DoC


Thanks Tim can this be done online,if so can you point me in the right direction.. (link) or something.Cheers Dundee

----------


## Breda

> Thanks Tim can this be done online,if so can you point me in the right direction.. (link) or something.Cheers Dundee


Just call your local area DoC office and say thay you would like a permit persuant to section 53 of the wildlife act to rear and release pheasants. It is straight forward, and may come with a few conditions, mainly pertaining to animal welfare while in captivity.

----------


## Dundee

Ok thanks much appreciated

----------


## Bulltahr

The fun really starts week 3 when they can fly about.............

----------


## Dundee

Awsome :Have A Nice Day:  Sent DOC a message.

----------


## upnorth uplander



----------


## upnorth uplander



----------


## Toby

The look pointers getting in the top pic haha

----------


## upnorth uplander



----------


## Dundee

Good skills guys

----------


## upnorth uplander

> The look pointers getting in the top pic haha


heres the full sequence, not sure what the laughing is about

----------


## Dundee

Fuck I'm good :Thumbsup: 

I just lip read that Pointer said to his mate "My cocks bigger than yours"   :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Fuck I'm good
> 
> I just lip read that Pointer said to his mate "My cocks bigger than yours"


Or " i think your holding MY cock!!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Munsey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## mikee

Munsey, you really know how to rub it in mate. Well done

----------


## Munsey

I must confess I haven't shot one for two seasons , elusive little buggers  :XD:

----------


## Pointer

> The look pointers getting in the top pic haha


Both myself and UU got that look all week!

I honestly had a ball that trip, plenty of good memories

----------


## Dundee

> Both myself and UU got that look all week!
> 
> I honestly had "THE BIGGEST BALLS"that trip, plenty of good memories


 :Grin:

----------


## linyera

very nice photos !!!!pheasant hunts I did a few years ago ,It came about in a hunting magazine of my county  a note about this theme

----------


## Dundee

Not a bird that we see very often around here. This morning going back up to the shed I spotted a pheasant,it darted into a plantation of pines and native trees. Turned the bike off and stalked it with my camera. Here are the pics long live this cock :Grin: .And i hope he has a hen.

----------


## Gibo

Your camera been drinking again Dundee?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

yea nah  on zoom they get a bit fuzzy :Grin:

----------


## Hendrik470

From our shoot 

NZ Speedbirds - YouTube

NZ Speedbirds 2 - YouTube

----------


## Pointer

Dundee, looks like you need to buy your new mate a few girlfriends!

With your predator control programme you've got going, the place will be lousy with fezzins' in no time

Pheasants, Ringneck, Golden, Mutant, Lady Amherst | Trade Me

Ringneck Pheasants | Trade Me

----------


## Dundee

> Dundee, looks like you need to buy your new mate a few girlfriends!
> 
> With your predator control programme you've got going, the place will be lousy with fezzins' in no time
> 
> Pheasants, Ringneck, Golden, Mutant, Lady Amherst | Trade Me
> 
> 
> 
> Ringneck Pheasants | Trade Me



Sorted Pointer my young fella has contacts with chicks :Grin:

----------


## Pointer

Awesome, keep us posted

----------


## Dundee

> Awesome, keep us posted



His contacts are eggs :Grin:

----------


## Pointer

Tell him you are a combination of the 5 people you see the most of, and that he shouldn't hang out with eggs. Also he is too young for contacts with chicks, might get girl germs

----------

